# Deprofundis not some francophic bigot, he as gain interrest whit renaissance walloons



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Deprofundis a francophobic bigot,he as gain interrest whit renaissance walloons*

Good Walloons, I love Belgium, I love the Belgian, The Benelux countries, flamands sympathetic, I discover your polyphony of 17 century very good tres refined, excellentissime, so good day to you,

i was only being polite to the Walloon and saluted skill of excellence of polyphony in Wallonia, unnoticed so far by deprofundis but this would change, and i got into this album called: O rex! orbis: Officium in sancto Karoli, whit amazing vocals skill, and obscure Belgium could be Flemish or Walloon.

I'm not some francophobic dude I have nothing against France, jerk exist everywhere, I happen to have had bad experience whit French in the past, but this is not telling anything, doesn't mean they're all rotten, yah know, One of my best friends, is a Belgian dude born in France, raise in Belgium move here when 6 yrs old ,he cool, one of the smartest dolphins swimmer and a black belt in tae kwon do 5-6 dan distinction, he can snap anyone in piece, he chuck norris-ian, he so good iI MADE HIM A JOKE, I WATCH THE tv Vladimir Putin was doing is System A russian martial self-defense stuff (according to stefan that said it's cheapshot, not martial arts ), and I said heck Stefan, I bet you can knock Vladimir Putin to the ground, he said yep , no problem , but then he made a joke and said but perhaps Vlad as goons to protect Im and I would finnish death in a dumbster, I might know how to fight but Im not bullet proof lol that funny hey?


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

HE Chuck Norrisian? Let me quote you on that! Yes, the French tend to think they are the best at everything, food, wine, music, poetry, cinema, literature...and they may be right! 

Except they p**s in the street...:lol:


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

millionrainbows said:


> HE Chuck Norrisian? Let me quote you on that! Yes, the French tend to think they are the best at everything, food, wine, music, poetry, cinema, literature...and they may be right!
> 
> Except they p**s in the street...:lol:


Yep , I know, hahaha :tiphat:


----------



## fliege (Nov 7, 2017)

millionrainbows said:


> Except they p**s in the street...:lol:


Which they do better than anyone else.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

millionrainbows said:


> HE Chuck Norrisian? Let me quote you on that! Yes, the French tend to think they are the best at everything, food, wine, music, poetry, cinema, literature...and they may be right!


There's a song about that, it may be ironic, I'm not sure, I don't think so, I think it probably represents what many people think, especially in the South, it's by Michel Sardou _Ils ont le pétrole mais c'est tout_ -- They've got petrol, but that's all they've got. The idea is that although they (Arabs) have petrol and money, France has the things which count in life -- good wine and good bread pretty models, deep ideas, fabulous landscapes , , , .


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

fliege said:


> Which they do better than anyone else.


Haa haa! ROFLOL, and p***ing myself!


----------

